# Hatchet's first hike



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

We took Hatchet on a very short, but adventurous for him, hike today. He got to cross some water and climb a couple steep hills. For the water we had to push, pull and lead with grain but he did it. We're going Friday to pick up his hiking partner...a 3 month old Nubian doe. We're so excited for these new adventures with them. Our intentions are to do short parts of the AT with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Be very careful to read the regulations for the area. Last I knew the Appalachian Trail was closed to goats. 
The fines for being where you're not supposed to be are pretty steep.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder. I have been thinking about that. I know there were some sections/areas that were considering dropping that ban after a few petitions. I wish I had knew earlier because I would have definitely signed my name to it. Hoping by the time he's big enough to pack all that will be worked out. This year we'll be staying close to home. We have lots of trails in the Daniel Boone Forest here and I'm gonna check with the Cumberland Gap area.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Is Hatchet a Boer? I dipped into a little research about packing and thought a Boer would make an excellent pack goat but I read that some people felt they were too stocky. Like dairy wethers are used because of their long, lanky bodies, their size (~200#), and somewhat limited other uses. If a Boer was closer the 300# I'd think he could pack more but how much of that weight is fat for meat palatability? How does he do on the trail?


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

What an adventure and he is a cutie for sure.


----------

